
Sleep Disruptions May Increase Alzheimer’s Risk - laurex
https://www.psychcongress.com/article/sleep-disruptions-may-increase-alzheimers-risk
======
unmole
If anyone hasn't already read it, I highly recommend Dr. Matthew Walker's book
_Why We Sleep_. The book basically says that there is no human physiological
process that is not improved by sufficient sleep. The book has more potential
to be life changing that any self-help book out there, provided the sound
advice is actually adhered to. The pithy takeaway being: Sacrificing sleep
does not make you hardworking or successful, it makes you fat and stupid.

~~~
ianai
I found that book harder to get through than “uninhabitable earth”. It’s
absolutely worth it, but society really doesn’t respect sleeps importance.

------
m463
I don't think they can say if this is correlation or causation

